# Credit Card clearance letter



## satishrk (Jul 24, 2011)

I used to hold credit cards from Barclays, Mashreq, Standard Chartered etc in DUbai. These cards were closed long back, but never bothered to collect any clearance letters.
One of my friend recently received a surprising as well as embarrassing call from a private collection agency stating that he owes Mashreq 16K as payment, whereas the card was closed few years back. On further enquiry with bank it was known that one transaction of around 200/- was pending at the time of card closure request.
due to company change at that time, my friend's address also got changed. maybe the statements was sent by old organization, but no phone calls were made to customers reminding of the due payments. When this was asked to the bank now, the collections team said that they dont usually call for such "small" amounts. whereas the amount has grown 80 times now, due to late payment fee etc.

My request to all guys - contact ur respective banks & seek a clearance letter for the cards closed earlier.

regards,

Sats


----------

